# Rat dog!



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been housesitting for the past week, which is why I've been scarce. 

House/petsitting THIS-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu1qMiKLjYc


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG that is one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen!!! Care to steal her for me and send her over here? 

Also, just curious, but is there something bothering her in her ears? She looks like something's bugging her.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww... but she's adorable! I actually would totally steal that dog


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

A Crestie mix? She's cute!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

She's adorable. Not ratty at all!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> OMG that is one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen!!! Care to steal her for me and send her over here?
> 
> Also, just curious, but is there something bothering her in her ears? She looks like something's bugging her.


I'm pretty sure after 5 minutes you'd package her up and send her back. 

And no, she's just quirky. I think she has neurological issues, personally, but she's been like that for years. They've checked her ears and overall health numerous times to no avail. She's just twitchy...



Equinox said:


> Aww... but she's adorable! I actually would totally steal that dog


Trent would eat her. I swear. 



Pai said:


> A Crestie mix? She's cute!


Actually, purebred. Very cute from far away. She has a terrible personality and bad acne though, unfortunately. 



winniec777 said:


> She's adorable. Not ratty at all!


Her personality and twitching is why I refer to her as the rat...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, her crest looks really strange for a purebred. Do they shave her head? 

Does she have an undercoat?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Aw, what's wrong with her personality? (Besides the twitching?) I absolutely love how she looks like she's smiling, lol!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Pai said:


> Oh, her crest looks really strange for a purebred. Do they shave her head?
> 
> Does she have an undercoat?


This is what I was thinking. A pure bred hairless crested does not have an undercoat, and if you part the hair you can see the skin. Which is why when you have a HHL and it gets shaved down it looks like a THL aside from the bigger crests. 

I really don't think it's very nice that you're calling her a rat. She looks adorable to me.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

You are kind of breed-bashing here DJ. There are a lot of small dog owners (self included) and Crestie lovers, so just keep it friendly!!

Adorable dog though. I love her different colors. From the video she doesn't seem like a pest at all!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

PetersGirl said:


> You are kind of breed-bashing here DJ. There are a lot of small dog owners (self included) and Crestie lovers, so just keep it friendly!!


I dunno, rats are pretty cute imo. =D


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Pai said:


> Oh, her crest looks really strange for a purebred. Do they shave her head?
> 
> Does she have an undercoat?


I'm pretty positive they don't shave her head, and no she doesn't have an undercoat. I don't know a lot about the breed so I'm not familiar with this 'crest'. If it helps at all I don't believe she was bought from a good breeder, so could it possible be from poor breeding?



Nargle said:


> Aw, what's wrong with her personality? (Besides the twitching?) I absolutely love how she looks like she's smiling, lol!


She's just a generally very annoying, mean dog, unless she wants something.  When you walk in the door she barks and barks for 10 minutes straight, while evading you at all costs, she wakes up from a dead sleep to bark at nothing and gets the other dogs riled up, she hides under the bed and won't come out anytime reasonable in the morning, and half the time she loves Frag, the other half of the time she gums at him (she has very few teeth) and corners him silently until he can't escape, then jumps and pats all over him like she did me in the video only barking and snarling once she gets him where she wants him. *shrugs* the other 10% of the time she is a lovely dog. 

Oh, and god forbid you have food. She whines, twitches, spins, and jumps from a distance. I hate to blame her for it since a lot of her issues -might- be able to be resolved through training and better leadership, but none of their other dogs do anything similar... 



BooLette said:


> This is what I was thinking. A pure bred hairless crested does not have an undercoat, and if you part the hair you can see the skin. Which is why when you have a HHL and it gets shaved down it looks like a THL aside from the bigger crests.
> 
> I really don't think it's very nice that you're calling her a rat. She looks adorable to me.


Oh, she is adorable, sometimes. I just call her my rat because she feels like a rat and moves around all squirmy and twitchy like a rat. Her nickname is actually mouse. I have to do a dance and sing a song about "Mouse in the house" to get her to go into her crate when I leave. 



PetersGirl said:


> You are kind of breed-bashing here DJ. There are a lot of small dog owners (self included) and Crestie lovers, so just keep it friendly!!
> 
> Adorable dog though. I love her different colors. From the video she doesn't seem like a pest at all!


I'm really not trying to breed bash, it's all in fun and games. I love little dogs and this breed too, and the dog is alright, I just don't particularly LOVE this one. 

Her name's Foxy, presumably because of the coloring since she does kind of look like a fox. I tried getting a video of her doing the random silent cornerning thing to Frag but when the camera was out she just turned around and started prancing at it.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow I just typed an entire reply but I'm on an iPod and it's too effing small! Uuugh!!

Anyways I was going to say that that little rat is soooo cute! She looks like dumbo! I've owned quite a few rats, two of which I had to put to sleep due to tumors  it was tragic.

She does lookn like a little fox though! Such a cute color. She almost looks like a chihuahua crestie mix but you said she is purebred, so it must have been a funky breeding.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

PetersGirl said:


> She does lookn like a little fox though! Such a cute color. She almost looks like a chihuahua crestie mix but you said she is purebred, so it must have been a funky breeding.


Hey, I was told she was from a breeder, but for all I know that was a byb that cross bred cresteds and chis! *shrugs* Her owner has common sense when it comes to dogs, but I dunno.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Either way she is cute!!! How long are you sitting her for?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

The 'crest' is the hair on the head... Cresteds are longhaired, so it should be long. I asked because it's very unusual to find a shorthaired Crested. 

Xolos have the same hairless gene, but with short hair... so usually if you see a hairless-patterened dog with short hair on it's head, it's got Xolo blood (or it's a mix). When you mention that the breeders crossed with Chis... her coated parts looks more like a longhaired Chi's than a Crested's.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Come to think of it she does look like a Xolo. Aren't they prone to skin disorders too?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

PetersGirl said:


> Come to think of it she does look like a Xolo. Aren't they prone to skin disorders too?


All Hairless dogs need their skin kept clean, etc. Bad skin is genetic in hairless dogs, just like in humans. A responsible breeder wouldn't perpetuate a dog prone to skin problems, but you know how that goes...

Both Icesis and Nea get zits from time to time, so I guess that technically means they're 'prone to skin disorders' but I don't really consider it a big deal. You just put some zit cream on it, and that's that. =P Chronic acne or skin allergies _isn't_ normal for the breed at all.

Xolos, Peruvian Inca Orchids, and Cresteds were once the same breed way back when, so there is a bit of family resemblance even now, though each breed has it's own distinct characteristics if you study them. In many Xolos/PIOs you will see short, sparse hair on their feet/head/tail too, since the hairless pattern is the same in all three breeds, the only difference is in the strength of the hairless gene and the fact that Cresteds have long hair while the other two are short haired.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh wow very informative! They seem kind of high maintinence  I don't mean that in a bad way, either. It's quite cute, thyre like little four legged people.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

She's adorable! Very unique looking. And if that's Frag in the background man is he getting big!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Pai said:


> The 'crest' is the hair on the head... Cresteds are longhaired, so it should be long. I asked because it's very unusual to find a shorthaired Crested.
> 
> Xolos have the same hairless gene, but with short hair... so usually if you see a hairless-patterened dog with short hair on it's head, it's got Xolo blood (or it's a mix). When you mention that the breeders crossed with Chis... her coated parts looks more like a longhaired Chi's than a Crested's.


Oh, I see. 

I don't know that she or the breeder was crossing with chis, I just used that as an example because I personally really don't know what was going on or how she was breeding. 

It's strange then I suppose that she has long hair everywhere except on her head. But I really have no idea what (if anything) she is actually mixed with.



Hallie said:


> She's adorable! Very unique looking. And if that's Frag in the background man is he getting big!


Very unique indeed. And yes, that's Frag back there, he's bulking up.  I'm going to be uploading some new pictures of him tonight hopefully.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

> Pai said:
> 
> 
> > All Hairless dogs need their skin kept clean, etc. Bad skin is genetic in hairless dogs, just like in humans. A responsible breeder wouldn't perpetuate a dog prone to skin problems, but you know how that goes...
> ...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

PetersGirl said:


> They seem kind of high maintinence  I don't mean that in a bad way, either. It's quite cute, thyre like little four legged people.


I will not hesitate to say a hairless dog is on par with a longcoated dog in regards to the fact that you need to take conscientious care of their skin for their own health. If you go without clipping a poodle/maltese/etc and never brush or wash them, they will develop serious skin problems, mats, etc. The same goes for a hairless dog that isn't cared for properly.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

BooLette said:


> > I got offended at you calling the dog a rat dog because if I were to post a picture or video of a GSD and call it a frog dog and say it walks like a frog I'd have all kinds of people jumping down my throat.
> >
> > Anywho, looking at her again she is definitely not a pure breed crestie. She looks chi/crestie to me. At any rate, I find her adorable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

These guys might get their feelings hurt if you call another dog a Rat though. =P


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She looks adorable in that video! Of course, I have no idea how she is in real life but I can't say she's ratty at all!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Pai said:


> These guys might get their feelings hurt if you call another dog a Rat though. =P


Haha. 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> She looks adorable in that video! Of course, I have no idea how she is in real life but I can't say she's ratty at all!


She's very video-genic. She ain't no dummy.


----------

